# Homemade Tools >  Garden sprinkler - do it yourself

## skimen ruslan



----------

cmarlow (Aug 18, 2021),

Inner (Aug 19, 2021),

Jon (Aug 20, 2021),

rgsparber (Aug 17, 2021),

rlm98253 (Aug 22, 2021),

squzzi (Aug 18, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks skimen ruslan! We've added your Garden Sprinkler to our Farm and Garden category,
as well as to your builder page: skimen ruslan's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Garden Sprinkler
 by skimen ruslan

tags:
garden

----------

